# ..und noch ein SPS-Forum



## RMol (10 Mai 2007)

Grad gesehen:
http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42


----------



## rs-plc-aa (10 Mai 2007)

*Die haben uns aber auch schon gefunden...*



> Zitat von http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4364
> 
> da gibt es auch http://www.sps-forum.de/
> 
> ist auch ganz nett


 
Huh, ist auch ganz nett ist wohl leicht untertrieben - oder?


----------



## zotos (10 Mai 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Huh, ist auch ganz nett ist wohl leicht untertrieben - oder?



Und in anderen Foren sind wir auch Thema ;o)

Geil finde ich auch das einer in der Signatur den Topic vom SPS-Forum hat:
"Wissen ist das einzige Gut was sich vermehrt wenn mann es teilt."

//Edit: wurde gelöscht ;o( war aber nicht nötig.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (10 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ...Geil finde ich auch das einer in der Signatur den Topic vom SPS-Forum hat:
> "Wissen ist das einzige Gut was sich vermehrt wenn mann es teilt."


 
Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen...
-> War ja auch nicht schwer da alle Beiträge in 2min gelesen waren


----------



## Kai (10 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> "Wissen ist das einzige Gut was sich vermehrt wenn mann es teilt."


 
Muss das nicht eigentlich heißen:

Wissen ist das einzige Gut*,* das sich vermehrt*,* wenn man es teilt!  

Gruß Kai


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Mai 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Muss das nicht eigentlich heißen:
> 
> Wissen ist das einzige Gut*,* das sich vermehrt*,* wenn man es teilt!
> 
> Gruß Kai


 
Schenkel klopf, steht das echt so da? :s1: 

ROLLOL oder wie auch immer


----------



## Kniffo (11 Mai 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Muss das nicht eigentlich heißen:
> 
> Wissen ist das einzige Gut*,* das sich vermehrt*,* wenn man es teilt!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Kommas sind nach der Neuen Rechtschreibung im Großen und Ganzen wohl nur noch zu setzen, um den Satz klarer zu gestalten. Dennoch geb ich dir recht, der Leitspruch liest sich als würde irgendwas fehlen. Aber das liegt nun inzwischen eben in der Macht des Autors.


----------



## zotos (11 Mai 2007)

@Kai und Kniffo: Soll der Admin für euch ein extra Rechtschreibungsforum eröffnen damit ihr euch dort austoben könnt?

Schade das maxi nicht mehr da ist mit dem hättet ihr beide jede Menge Spaß haben können ;o)

Aber wegen solcher Kinderkacke hier immer der Rechtschreibungsapostel zu Mimen:


Kniffo schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich very ungünstig.
> ...


 
Ich denke in dem "neuen" Forum wäre dann auch der Apostrophitis-Thread genau richtig platziert.

Man traut sich ja kaum noch was zu schreiben vor Angst ihr kommt und verbessert das ;o)


----------



## Kniffo (11 Mai 2007)

@Zotos

Ich hab nur auf dich gewartet!!


----------



## zotos (11 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> @Zotos
> 
> Ich hab nur auf dich gewartet!!



Ja die Spielkameraden haben sich ja nachdem Verlust von maxi und uG geändert ;o)

Aber Du kannst ja mal die Beiträge von maxi auf arbeiten ;o)
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=2800


----------



## Kniffo (11 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst ja mal die Beiträge von maxi auf arbeiten ;o)
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=2800



Das delegier ich mal an den Kai, den alten Krümelkacker. ;-)


Pssst Kai...Recht haste trotzdem


----------



## Markus (11 Mai 2007)

findet ihr nicht das es rein optisch bescheuert aussehen würde wenn da oben kommas wären?

natürlich habe ich das von anfang an gewust das da kommas fehlen...  
aber das jetzt nach 5 jahren mal einer draufgekommen ist, hut ab...


----------



## Kai (12 Mai 2007)

Du hast Recht, mit Kommas würde das etwas komisch aussehen.  

Übrigens bin ich erst seit 2005 hier im Forum, mir ist der Fehler also schon nach 2 Jahren aufgefallen.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (12 Mai 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, mit Kommas würde das etwas komisch aussehen.
> 
> Übrigens bin ich erst seit 2005 hier im Forum, mir ist der Fehler also schon nach 2 Jahren aufgefallen.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Arbeitest Du in der Qualitätssicherung?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Mai 2007)

*Qs...*



zotos schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du in der Qualitätssicherung?


 
Ich glaube nicht -> sonst wäre ihm das *nicht* aufgefallen


----------



## Kai (15 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du in der Qualitätssicherung?


 
Nein, ich war aber schon als QM-Beauftragter verantwortlich für die erfolgreiche Einführung eines QM-Systems nach DIN EN ISO 9001. Ich habe das QM-Handbuch mit den Verfahrens- und Arbeitsanweisungen erstellt und die Mitarbeiter geschult. Das QM-System wurde dann durch die DEKRA Certification zertifiziert.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kniffo (15 Mai 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Nein, ich war aber schon als QM-Beauftragter verantwortlich für die erfolgreiche Einführung eines QM-Systems nach DIN EN ISO 9001. Ich habe das QM-Handbuch mit den Verfahrens- und Arbeitsanweisungen erstellt und die Mitarbeiter geschult. Das QM-System wurde dann durch die DEKRA Certification zertifiziert.



Also jetzt würd ich die Kommas doch reinmachen!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (15 Mai 2007)

*Kommas ???*

Also wenn ihr das schon so eng seht dann bitte auch von Kommata sprechen wenn der Plural von Komma gemeint ist!

(Zum Glück ist das hier der Stammtisch  )


----------



## edison (16 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Also jetzt würd ich die Kommas doch reinmachen!


 
Weltklasse, muß grad nach Luft ringen


----------



## Kniffo (16 Mai 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr das schon so eng seht dann bitte auch von Kommata sprechen wenn der Plural von Komma gemeint ist!
> 
> (Zum Glück ist das hier der Stammtisch  )



Ja zum Glück.  
Aber Kommata ist nicht richtiger als Kommas.

Mein Lieblingswort aus vielen Firmen ist aber immernoch Schematas.



edison schrieb:


> Weltklasse, muß grad nach Luft ringen


Die Ironie in meinem letzten Beitrag war aber schon zu erkennen oder Mr. Edison!?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Ja zum Glück.
> Aber Kommata ist nicht richtiger als Kommas.
> 
> Mein Lieblingswort aus vielen Firmen ist aber immernoch Schematas.


Ja eben, zum Glück...

Das wird meistens so gebraucht, ist aber streng gesehen nicht korrekt.

Es heißt halt nun mal "Kommata"; "Schemata"; "Lexika"; "Psychopharmaka"; et cetera pp

Aber wie schon gesagt - ist ja zum Glück der Stammtisch (dessen Überschrift bitte berücksichtigen...)  

Nur bei den Beiträgen selber sollte das wirklich keine Rolle spielen -> das ist Haarspalterei und kontraproduktiv. So lange es keine Missverständnisse verursacht soll jeder so schreiben (dürfen, ohne gleich die Rechtschreibpolizei fürchten zu müssen,) wie er/sie will.



Kniffo schrieb:


> Die Ironie in meinem letzten Beitrag war aber schon zu erkennen oder Mr. Edison!?


 
Von mir jedenfalls ja -> das gilt für mich natürlich genau so...


----------



## Kniffo (16 Mai 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ja eben, zum Glück...
> 
> Das wird meistens so gebraucht, ist aber streng gesehen nicht korrekt.
> 
> ...



Na da sind wir uns doch einig. Ich hab auch keinen Bock, dass ein Forum zur steifen, siezenden Formalitätenhochburg wird.
Ich habe Kai nur unterstützt, dass der Leitspruch _streng gesehen_ schon mit Kommas geschrieben wird.

Und genauso sind _auch streng gesehen_ Kommas, Themen, Schemas und Schemen völlig korrekt!
So richtig falsch sind eben nur Schemata*s*.

So nun hab ich Spliss. :sm14:


----------



## nade (16 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Na da sind wir uns doch einig. Ich hab auch keinen Bock, dass ein Forum zur steifen, siezenden Formalitätenhochburg wird.
> Ich habe Kai nur unterstützt, dass der Leitspruch _streng gesehen_ schon mit Kommas geschrieben wird.
> 
> Und genauso sind _auch streng gesehen_ Kommas, Themen, Schemas und Schemen völlig korrekt!
> ...



Sieht doch vieeeel besser aus. 
Was nützt eine 100% bürokratisch korrekte Schreibweise, wenn ein Biologe hier versucht etwas über Zellteilung, oder so zu fragen. 
Also lieber schreiben wie der "Schnawwel" gewachs ist, aber dafür es verstanden werden kann.


----------



## Kniffo (16 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Kniffo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Schemata*`**s*
> ...



Hrhrhr


----------

